# Medium Vision Plastic Tub, Seattle WA Area



## tortoisenerd (Nov 3, 2010)

I am wanting to obtain a medium Vision tub, 68x35x14. But, the $200 tubs becomes $450 when you add the required freight shipping. No one seems to stock these as they ship straight from the manufacturer, no matter who you order from (such as LLL reptile): http://www.visionproducts.us/htm7/tubs.html

Apparently to ship 2-3 tubs is not much more than 1. Anyone else in the Seattle area want to go in on an order with me? I'd split costs equally. The medium and large (76x40x22) tubs, and the "cricket" and "python" tubs need freight shipping, so if you are interested in either of those, this would apply.

These are some great tubs because they are huge, and much lighter weight than stock tanks and Waterland tubs. Lots of floor space...17 sq ft for the medium and 21 sq ft for the large), none of it wasted like concrete mixing tubs. Great light color matches lots of decor.

I really want to get Trevor one of these for his adult home. He currently has 7-8 sq ft, so this would be a huge improvement. The 14 inch sides on the medium tub are awesome.

So, if anyone is interested in going in on an order with me in the Seattle WA area (or within a few hours driving), please message me. I have a PayPal account. 

Or, if anyone knows of anyone selling a medium Vision tub in a nice used condition near Seattle, or someone who sells these without freight shipping costs, please let me know. Seems like even at shows they don't carry these, unlike the Showcase or Waterland containers, but if I'm wrong please let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laura (Nov 3, 2010)

go to Walmart and look at thier storage tubs. Xmas is coming so they start stocking the bigger ones. 

or check Craigs List farm and garden section for people selling stock tanks cheap... sheep ones are shorter.. rubbermaid makes them too i think..


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 4, 2010)

I have never seen something in the 14+ sq ft range like I'm trying to find--even the xmas tree ones. What are the biggest xmas tree ones? Anything not clear or red or green? I considered stock tanks, but like the Vision tub better since its much thinner plastic (lighter weight), rectangular, 14 inches high (the stock tanks are higher and a lot of the Rubbermaids are too low or too high) and a nice tan color to match my house lol. Thanks!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...ock-tanks/round-end-tank-2-x-1-x-6-in-2168715

Not as light weight as the Vision tubs, but 12 sq. foot, 12" tall and the outside is paint-able  $100.

I have one of these I use for various torts and I love it. Just a suggestion if you can't get your hands on the Vision tub.


----------



## chadk (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you tried the Bean Farm?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 4, 2010)

Chad-Yes I did...they only have Showcase and Waterland. I pick up my aspen from there though--love them (actually, only had to do it once so far since I bought three 45 lb bags, but I'm almost out now).  Thanks Kristina but I want a tad bigger (at least double what I have, so over 14 sq ft) and need slightly more than 12 inches high for substrate and such. We definitely want to go plastic for keeping it warmer too. I have considered many plastic stock tanks and just couldn't find exactly what I wanted--either too short, too tall, wrong size, metal, ugly shape, etc. grrr it's annoying to be picky! I guess I'll stir over it for awhile, but I have a feeling we'll bite the bullet and pay the ridiculous cost, and hope it'll last us a decade or so and we get our money's worth. Meeting our list of desires outweighs cost at this point, but I don't want to jump into purchasing it if there is a better option (like combining shipping with someone!).


----------



## Kristina (Nov 4, 2010)

If it were me, I would just build what I want. You could do it for around $100, no guessing games, no ridiculous costs. You could even commission someone to build something for less than $450. If you sealed the inside with Parks Superglaze epoxy resin, it would be 100% waterproof, non-toxic, and you wouldn't have to fool with a liner. ($25 a box at Home Depot. I use this stuff under water all the time. One pour is like 100 coats of varnish. Great stuff.)

It is your decision, I just can't help but think of all the things that I personally would be able to do with that extra $350... Like get the pair of pancake tortoises that I want....


----------



## Edna (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you Kate for starting this thread, because I've had my heart set on a Medium vision tub for my torts. I hadn't checked into the shipping, and now I won't have to  And thank you Kristina for your post about building an enclosure instead, as I'm sure that's the route I'm going to have to take when my kiddos need a size up. I'll definitely be looking for the epoxy info when the time comes! Edna


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 4, 2010)

Oooo.... I didn't know about the epoxy idea.... that is brilliant. Good thing when I move I have to build a new pen anyway for both of my guys =D fun fun fun.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 5, 2010)

We made our current table and just haven't been happy with it. My husband is leaning towards building a new table though (actually more for aesthetics than cost...our shell baby is spoiled and we really don't have much of a budget when it comes to him!). I think I'd like the functionality of a plastic enclosure better, but yes, a better made and bigger table is a real option. We'd definitely do it ourselves, but that is like a two weekend project, and definitely more than $100 (our current one cost that much and we're going double the size at least, a thicker coating, and stain, although maybe plywood instead of pine). Still leaning towards the tub, but thank you for the idea and encouragement.  

If we chose to make a new table, we'd spend more time and planning on it, as after only 2 years ours is starting to come apart since its only finishing nails and some brackets. We'd probably choose screws, stain it, and use a very epoxy (but I do like the idea of wiping out the plastic better than trying to clean even well sealed wood). My husband says plywood comes in more sizes than the pine we chose, so that could help as this new table would be huge...like 6 ft x 3 ft. It would be nice to find something wide enough so the width/depth could be one piece. We originally put a shower pan liner in our current table, but took it out, as the aspen substrate was getting between the table and liner anyways (I had stapled it, but I guess not well enough). Its not doing so well without the liner as we have some nails sticking up lol, and of course the tortoise pee issue. Our current table is also bowing...my husband says plywood would be stronger than the pine we have.

I really don't think a plywood enclosure looks much better than a plastic tub. I have a feeling this discussion will be going on for awhile. Seems like these Vision tubs are pretty cost prohibitive for many people as I haven't read much about their use online, besides those who buy the rack systems.

Anyone know if there is some really thick sort of spray material that could make the inside of a wood enclosure be more like plastic, in that you could wipe it clean and have it be smooth over bracing brackets and such?


----------



## Kristina (Nov 5, 2010)

It isn't a spray, but the epoxy resin I mentioned above would do exactly that. It isn't a stain or a sealer. It actually coats the wood/whatever else you are putting it on.

Another idea would be spray-on bedliner, like for pick up trucks. You can buy cans of it at AutoZone or Advance Auto, etc. 

My husband and I built a furniture grade aquarium stand for $60, including the screws, knobs and other hardware. It is over 5 foot long, and solid pine. 







We also built this solid pine bird cage. It is 72" tall, and over 24 cubic feet total. $150 all hardware included.






I don't know if maybe lumber is a lot more expensive where you are, but it seems like it may be. My tort tables (I have four) cost me a total of $50 to make ALL of them. 

I would plan very carefully, and see if you can't come up with some cheaper stores or lumber options.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 6, 2010)

I like the bedliner option. That type of wipe clean surface is what I'd love (the liner is so annoying with stuff going between the liner and enclosure, and I'm sure now without the liner we have pee soaked into the bottom. eww Trying to convince my husband on the Vision tub though!  I guess I will win in the end, because I always do. hehe

We just went to Home Depot last time for the pine boards. We did have quite a bit left over because we wanted a very specific size to go on top of a dining room buffet (very long and narrow), and we couldn't make the dimensions from two boards, so we got three. Plywood came in more size options than the pine. If we had just planned to make the biggest enclosure we could get from two boards, we would have saved money and it may have even ended up larger. I counted the finishing nails, nail tap, brackets, staple gun, staples, shower pain liner, polyurethane, and application brush in the cost too... You guys have made some awesome furniture! Wow. Our tort table is barely holding together, but my husband wanted to make it look nice with no exposed nails, when I think screws would have worked much better.


----------

